# Question on oven smoking?



## Chile Chef (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok I was in a store the other day picking up one of those choppers that Billy May's was pitching before he past away, 

    and I was in the grilling section of the store when my eye spotted a possible smoking solution for the winter time blues!  

    On a side note that chopper that Billy pitched actually works just as he said it does, And it makes quick work for mincing.

     Anyways this smoker solution is a cast iron box about the size of a shoe box maybe a little smaller, 

     Anyway you can add it to a propane grill,  gas grill, and I was wondering why I couldn't use it in the oven, or would it smoke too much in a confined space?


By the way I know that winter isn't here yet!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2009)

Stove top smokers have been around for a while.  There are cast iron and steel ones.

The lid fits tightly so there isn't a lot of smoke due to the restricted air flow.  However, you need good ventilation to the outside to keep the fire department from chopping down your door.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 3, 2009)

I've tried to smoke my oven, it's too heavy to keep lit.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 3, 2009)

and the papers are just too unwieldy...


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 4, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> and the papers are just too unwieldy...


Papers? What does paper have to do with anything Wyogal?


----------



## msmofet (Aug 4, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I've tried to smoke my oven, it's too heavy to keep lit.


 


Wyogal said:


> and the papers are just too unwieldy...


 you 2 made me do a spit take!! easy wider magnum? LOL


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 4, 2009)

Chili Chef is already ignoring all my posts as fluff. You will miss the gold amongst the coal if you do that.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 4, 2009)

I've had a stainless steel stovetop smoker for years and love it.  I've smoked everything from meats, poultry and fish to veggies and cheeses.  It's a great tool.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 4, 2009)

I have to add that, when I use the stovetop smoker, the food is first smoked on top of the stove and finished in the oven.  Just wanted to clarify this point.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 4, 2009)

I just fire up the smoker outside. I really don't care what the temperature is. Fire might need a bit more attention during the winter than during the summer, but, if anything, the cold air actually helps you regulate temperature in the smoker better, preventing hotspots...


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 4, 2009)

msmofet said:


> you 2 made me do a spit take!! easy wider magnum? LOL





bigdaddy3k said:


> Chili Chef is already ignoring all my posts as fluff. You will miss the gold amongst the coal if you do that.


No I wasn't trying to ignore anything mate, I was just trying to figure out what you've said and after reading what MsMfet said it's like Oh duh you made a smokers joke!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 4, 2009)

If you want to smoke something without all the hassle get an electric Brinkmann Gourmet smoker.  I picked one up at Home Depot for like $60.  Works quite well and very convenient for a cheap unit.  Of course, you must use this outdoors.


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 4, 2009)

roadfix said:


> If you want to smoke something without all the hassle get an electric Brinkmann Gourmet smoker.  I picked one up at Home Depot for like $60.  Works quite well and very convenient for a cheap unit.  Of course, you must use this outdoors.


Thank you Roadfix, right now that's out of the question since I want to keep inside until next summer when I can afford a real smoker, I mean one of those nice gun case looking smokers and I may just stay with the makeshift smoker that Tyler mentioned on his show.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 4, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> No I wasn't trying to ignore anything mate, I was just trying to figure out what you've said and after reading what MsMfet said it's like Oh duh you made a smokers joke!


 
Not calling you out, just a wink and a nod.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 4, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Thank you Roadfix, right now that's out of the question since I want to keep inside until next summer when I can afford a real smoker, I mean one of those nice gun case looking smokers and I may just stay with the makeshift smoker that Tyler mentioned on his show.


 
I am designing a cold smoker right now. A large cabinet with a separate smoke chamber. I am working on the chimney right now. I need it to be telescoping as I want to use distance to control temperature. 

I have a desire to smoke sausage, hams, cheese, spices, jalipenos...


----------

